

Ask HN: How do you reject a startup job offer without burning bridges? - theyeti

In the past month or so, I&#x27;ve had job offers from two wonderful startups (co-incidentally both are YC companies). While I&#x27;ve found both the companies and the teams highly motivated, I made my decision to join the slightly larger of the two startups, mostly because I come from a large enterprise software company and probably don&#x27;t have the confidence to join the smaller one at this stage.<p>Now, despite of me expressing the reason for rejection to the smaller company, they have been trying to convince me that I might be backing out due to imposter syndrome, which is clearly not the case. It has been three days and despite of me rejecting the offer, the co-founders of the smaller company have been calling me in.<p>Given the situation, how do I reject the offer without burning bridges ?
======
eschutte2
I would look askance at any company trying to imply there's something wrong
with you for not accepting their offer. Sounds like you made a good decision.

Not sure what "reason for rejection" you gave them initially, but none is
needed. "Hey, I appreciate the offer but I've decided to go elsewhere - would
be cool to stay in touch" is plenty.

------
nostrademons
"I'm sorry, but I've decided that this opportunity is not right for me at this
point in my life. Thank you very much for your time and consideration."

